# Kramer VM-5ARII, how to setup multiple monitors?



## Paulcmusik (May 1, 2011)

Can anyone help me on how to setup. The problem I have is with cables and connections. I want to run a video signal into the Kramer VM-5ARII and then feed it to 3 monitors. But what can I run the video signal from, for instance if I had a DVD player or a laptop what connections would need to be on the DVD player or a laptop to connect it to the Kramer VM-5ARII video input and what cables would I need also. To feed the three monitors what connections would need to be on the TV/Monitors and also what cables would I need.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Paul!

The Kramer’s video connections use professional-grade BNC connectors. So for a connection from a DVD player to the Kramer, you’d need a BNC cable, along with a BNC to RCA adapter, both shown below. Assuming your TV monitors are consumer equipment and not professional, you’d need the same cables/adapters between the Kramer and the three monitors.


























Feeding from a laptop to the Kramer is going to be more difficult. The video signal present on the multi-pin monitor output from a computer is not compatible with the Kramer’s video input. You’ll need a video card that has a composite (single RCA) video output.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Paulcmusik (May 1, 2011)

Thanks, the information was very helpful. I had checked online and came up with same conclusion, I wanted a second opinion, This was the cables I was looking at,









Its also good to know you can use a BNC cable with a RCA adapter, which I did not know.

Whats the best way or is this only way to get the highest quality picture from the Kramer?

And yes its TV monitors i am connecting to.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I expect that you’ll do fine with the Kramer as it is a professional-grade piece of equipment. The connections are pretty straightforward; it’s hard to screw things up with just cables.

That said, you do know that this distribution amplifier only handles standard-definition video signals, right?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Paulcmusik (May 1, 2011)

Yes I was thinking that standard-definition video signals is all it will handle. I didnt pay for the Kramer, it was given to me for nothing, I thought I could put it to some use. I see also it handles SDI video input, is this any better? I am a DJ/Producer and sound engineer, but have never used much video equipment, sound it what I specialize in.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry - I’m an audio guy too, don’t know what SDI is.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Thomson1967 (May 7, 2016)

How far is the distance ? Check this out SDI over fiber http://http://questtel.com/item.php?id=4&product=13 if distance is less the 10km you should be fine


----------

